# Fixing the Mistakes Story Hour (Updated 7/29)



## Xiryc (Jun 21, 2003)

Welcome to "Fixing the Mistakes", the story of a campaign that started a few months after third edition came out. It's been on a break for about six months, after some importants events took place. It will be starting up again soon, so I dug up the logs from our sessions. Later tonight I'll post the prologue, so I'll introduce the party for now (Stats will probably be up in the Rogues' Gallery forum tonight. Also, one more player joined after the first session, but he is part of the story, so I'll add him later.) :

*Archeous - LG Human - Monk 5* : Up until the beginning of our story, Archeous trained at True North Temple. In fact, he would have been perfectly content to spend his life there. Quiet and reserved, he still focuses on meditation and the training of self. He and Alana tend to take the same side in party disagreements.

*Kendor - CN Halfling - Rogue 6* : Kendor is quite a talkative and curious fellow. He dislikes combat in favor of misdirection and treachery. He also possesses a powerful attachment to thrones of all kinds. The more glorious, the more he needs it. He is the number one cause of trouble for the party. Despite all of this, he gets quiet and sad when asked about his past....

*Alana - LG Human - Paladin 5* : Alana usually plays the role of representative for the party, being a born and bred leader. She has been charged with watching over Kendor, for reasons which seem to elude her. The two have seen a few adventures together in the past, with only one of their past companions still being alive. She constantly argues with Kendor, trying to bring some morality to the annoying little man.

The story will begin later tonight, after I get home from work!


----------



## Tumakhunter (Jul 8, 2003)

So, um....  Where's the story?

I look forward to reading it (a paladin who has to protect a CN halfling rogue?  interesting)


----------



## Xiryc (Jul 8, 2003)

sorry......had some stuff come up. Plus I got to go to Origins! Tomorrow is my day off, so I'll have plenty of time to get some of it up tomorrow!


----------



## Xiryc (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow, this took forever, didn't it? This is kinda like a prequel, but it's where things got related to the main plot.

*Fixing the Mistakes
Chapter One: The Road to Riverhaven, Part One*

Alana watched in awe as Sycanus decimated the zombie before him. As he sliced into his enemy, he also sang the ballad of a warrior's last stand. She had seen many bards in her travels, but none seemed as skilled as he. Not only with song, but with blade.

The room they stood in was ancient. Cobwebs were in great supply, accenting the mildew present all over the once grand walls. The stench of death was now mingled with their sweaty bodies. They had been fighting for what seemed like an eternity, but it only added up to a few harrowing minutes. In the end, one of their number lay dead. Alana's feeling were mixed about their fallen assassin. Whatever sorrow she felt was quickly eliminated when Kendor showed her the note he found in Elenthial's pocket.

*E,

They are heading to Brey, hopefully to recover the stone for us. Kill them once they have it, and bring it to S. He'll be at his shop in Riverhaven. We only require proof of the Halfling's death. You have ten days.

W*

To Alana, it all finally made sense. Elenthial was quite eager to explore the ancient tomb of Brey's former kings. He also made sure they spent as little time resting as possible. They were all worn from the journey, which left them in a bad position when Kendor awakened the long-dead kings. _Oh, yes._ She thought to herself. _That idiot almost got us killed._ She turned back to Kendor, grabbing his throat and lifting him into the air. "It seems you didn't understand me before. When I said 'don't sit there', I meant it. If it happens again, I won't come running to save you."

She let go of him, dropping him almost three feet. "Yes you will. Your father wouldn't be very happy if you didn't." Kendor's remark left her with two options: Walk out of the room or butcher the Halfling. Being the loyal paladin she is, she turned and made her way out the door. She made her way into the crumbling hall, and found a good spot to sit. Good being a relative term, of course. Her spot was one of the few without jagged pieces of rock, or splintered bones. It didn't take long before Sycanus came out to join her, juggling three jet black stones. It only took a few moments before he lost control of them, only managing to catch one. "I think this must be the real stone." He commented.

Alana was a bit skeptical of his method. "How exactly did you figure that out? I didn't know Brey Jugglers' School taught divination through incompetence."

Sycanus simply smirked. "That's Brey Entertainers' College, for your information, and this stone was imbedded in one of the dead kings' chests."

"And the other two stones?"

"Part of the walls, of course."

Alana smiled. "And how do you know that one didn't fall into the dead king's chest from the wall?"

Sycanus got a concerned look on his face, and proceeded to search through his pockets. He eventually produced a pair of glasses, which he put on. He then looked at the stone, and sighed triumphantly. "Strong Necromancy....I told you."

"Well, it's better that you checked. I'd rather not go back with a piece of these walls."

"We should head back." Sycanus stood up again. "I'll collect the little guy, we'll meet you outside."

---------

The trip back to Brey was uneventful, and the group agreed on stopping at the Inn, since it was the middle of the night. Alana was asleep before she hit the bed, causing her to actually *hit* the bed. Either would have left her in a deep sleep. The combination was a little too helpful. She awoke the next day to Kendor's voice. "Ally, he's gone."

"It's Alana, as you already know. Who's gone?"

"Sycanus. And he took the stone with him."

She was suddenly very awake. "What?! He knows we need that stone! Where did he go?"

"Here," Kendor reaches his hand out, holding an envelope. "He asked me not to read it."

She sat up in her bed, and opened the envelope. The letter was written quite some time ago. _Don't let me be wrong about you..._ Alana thought as she read:

*Alana,

As you are reading this, you've probably noticed the stone is gone. I can't explain in this letter, but I have to take it to Riverhaven. I've seen this, in a vision. Just as I saw you and Kendor. If Elenthial is dead, then my visions were accurate. This means that I will succeed, but it will cost me my life. Please do not attempt to stop me.

By the glory of Elariel,

Sycanus Lintran*

"Pack your things, Kendor. We're going after him."

Kendor seemed hesitant. "But he asked that we not follow him."

"How did you know that? You said he asked you NOT to.....oh, nevermind! We're going, no matter how scared you are!"

--------

Next Time:

As the remaining two party members head south, they run into someone from Kendor's past. Sycanus arrives in Riverhaven, and Archeous enters the game. Plus, better writing as things go from being out of memory t being in game log form. Stay tuned!


----------

